# Canon EF gleich AF?



## Ralfi (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

hier kommt noch einmal eine Frage eines Canon-Neulings.

In letzter Zeit ist ja durch erscheinen der EOS 300D ein wenig die Canon-Manie ausgebrochen. Ich möchte nicht verschweigen dass ich mich daran beteilige.
Habe aber noch ein Problem mit dem Anschluss, da ich mir noch ein Wechselobjektiv zulegen möchte.
Mal heißt er EF und mal AF . Um das ganze für Neueinsteiger noch verwirrender zu machen, manchmal auch nur EOS-Objektiv.
Da ich ein Objektiv von einem Fremdanbieter dazu kaufen möchte,  bekomme ich hier nur AF-Objektive für Canon.
Gehe ich nun recht in der Annahme, dass es sich hierbei um ein und denselben Anschluss handelt?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Vitalis (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube man kann bei Canon sagen AF = EF.
Ich geb Dir aber keine Garantie dafür


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2004)

Sorry für die späte Antwort,

AF / EF / EF-S / EOS ist immer Autofokus (korrekt ist EF)
FD ist immer manueller Fokus

EF-S sind spezielle Autofokus-Objektive,
die bisher NUR an der Canon 300D funktionieren!

Gruß
Martin


----------

